# Easy Beignets



## choclatechef (Dec 10, 2004)

Use your favorite waffle batter!

Carefully drop spoonfuls of the batter into hot oil, and fry until puffy and golden.  Drain.

Serve the beignets topped with maple syrup or vanilla powdered sugar.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 12, 2004)

Classic New Orleans Beignets

Beignet is french for fritter. In the french quarter they are enjoyed as a breakfast item or a snack, either way, they are delicious. This recipe is surprisingly simple to make, and well worth the effort. 

1. Sprinkle 1 pkg. Of yeast in 1/4 cup of luke warm water. Allow to stand for about 3 minutes before stirring to dissolve more. Allow to stand 10 minutes more. 
2. In a bowl combine 1/4 cup of sugar, 2 tablespoons of vegetable shortening, and 1/2 teaspoon of salt. Pour in 1/2 cup of boiling water and blend well. Stir in 1/2 cup of cream, the yeast mixture, and 1 beaten egg. 
3. Add 2 cups of all-purpose flour, followed by another 2 cups of flour (4 cups total) and make smooth dough. 
4. Gather the dough into a ball and roll out 1/4 inch thick, then cut into 4-inch squares. Drop one by one into hot corn or peanut oil, turning to fry the other side (about 3 minutes per side), cooking until brown. Drain on paper towels and sprinkle with confectioners sugar. Make more!


----------



## Audeo (Dec 12, 2004)

Thank you for this one, choclatechef!

Cafe Du Monde is a perfect example of a restaurant that long ago narrowed down its offerings to what it does best:  beignets and cafe au lait!  And they are out of this world, drowning in powdered sugar and hot to the touch!

This is one of my favorite things to make during busy holiday weekends, since they are so easy, so quick, and so darned good!

Hmmm....  It's about time I made some, too!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 12, 2004)

For those of you 'cheaters' out there (   - I confess!)  Cafe DuMonde makes a beignet mix that's pretty good!


----------

